
Why Earth’s water could be older than Earth itself - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24032020-400-why-earths-water-could-be-older-than-earth-itself/
======
moocowtruck
water is the real alien here... we came from another planet in our water space
ship

